# my first tutorial ever!!! gold/bronze look (picture heavy)



## mac_arp4ever (Apr 17, 2009)

hi guys...so i'm really nervous...i've been doing this look for a couple days now and i want to share it with you guys...sorry if this totally sucks...it's my first time lol

i only used two mac products an the rest was all drugstore...i don't think you have to spend a lot of money to achieve beautiful looks and i'm here to show you why i love maybelline eyeshadow (certain ones lol)

what i used:















brushes:
-sonia kashuk crease/blending brush
-mac 239
-essence of beauty crease duo (the little one)

eyes:
-mac painterly p/p
-mac woodwinked
-maybellline trio in bronze glitz (my fave)
-maybelline quad in chai latte
-revlon colorstay liquid liner pen in blackest black
-mac zoom lash
-mac powerpoint in engraved

here goes guys!

1.  apply mac painterly as base with finger/brush...whatever you use (don't mind my cracked nailpolish...revlon plum seduction)








2.  with the MAC 239 apply lightest color from bronze glitz trio all over lid and inner corner...also drag it out to the bottom lid






here's how it should look:







3.  with the sonia kashuk crease/blending brush...apply MAC woodwinked in crease in windshield wiper motions...






here's how it looks:







4.  with that same brush apply the crease color from the chai latte quad in the outer half of woodwinked











here's how it looks:






5. apply the middle gold color from the bronze glitz trio in outer third of eye











here's the blurry look:






6.  apply lightest color from bronze glitz as highlighter and use sonia kashuk to blend together with crease











8.   using the essence of beauty crease brush...apply the dark brown from the chai latte quad in your outer v...











6.  blend with sonia kashuk crease/blending  brush (here's where my camera completely died...yeah...)...apply dark color with EOFB brush on bottom lid






here's where we are now lol:






7.   with revlon liquid liner pen...apply eyeliner...add a cat-eye if you like (i suck at this lol)











8.  tightline with mac powerpoint











8.   last but not least...apply mac zoom lash...y voila!

finished look:
















hope you guys liked my tutorial...cc always appreciated it...i really didn't feel like doing my whole face cause it's bout 930 at night lol...enjoy!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 17, 2009)

its gorgeous!! great job!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

great tut!


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 22, 2009)

really pretty, it reminds me of like a pin up look, would look great with red lips.


----------



## Make-up Envy (Apr 27, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## Brie (Apr 28, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## moonchild30 (May 1, 2009)

It looks great!


----------



## n_c (May 1, 2009)

Great tut, nice blending.


----------



## Candy Christ (May 2, 2009)

Really nice blending. You should do this with red lips!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (May 2, 2009)

nice, i like the look


----------



## jollystuikie (May 8, 2009)

Great tut.


----------

